# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  OK oldtimers, questions about Highley Wildwood, neighborhood close to Sleep Hollow

## biznesschic1959

I grew up in this area, and always marveled at a home deep in the woods on the end of Highley Drive, in the upper class neighborhood of Wildwood, in NE OKC.  In the winter, you can see the large gabled roof from Kelley Ave.  The only info I can find on this home is that it was once part of a 350 acre milk farm, and the home was built in 1937.  Could this have been part of the Bourne dairy, in which the old building still stands at 58th and MLK?  Any information would be appreciated.

----------


## boscorama

Might be a longshot, but Townley's was on Prospect Ave between 48th and 50th. Well, that was far from 350 acres. I'm familiar with Wildwood but not the specific streets.

----------


## biznesschic1959

Townley house was on 50th and Prospect.  This land would have been around 1 mile west of there, hidden by woods.  It is quite possible that the land was owned by the same family, however unlikely.

----------


## UncleCyrus

> Could this have been part of the Bourne dairy, in which the old building still stands at 58th and MLK?


Which building are you referring to?  There is an old structure behind the McDonald's that I have been curious about for a long time.  Is this the same thing?

----------


## biznesschic1959

> Which building are you referring to?  There is an old structure behind the McDonald's that I have been curious about for a long time.  Is this the same thing?


No, you would have to turn north on NE 50th street, into the Wildwood neighborhood.  It is hidden in the woods.  If you are going north on Kelley Ave in the winter when there are no leaves on the trees, you can see the large turret on the roof.  I read that the house was the Decorators Showcase house in 1979, but nothing else.  The Bourne diary is indeed what you are talking about behind the Family Dollar on MLK.

----------


## RadicalModerate

It is amazing that you happened to mention this particular property.  A while back, on a different thread, I mentioned a house I went to on a sales call that looked a lot like a castle and was in sort of a hidden spot in NE OKC.  I couldn't remember exactly where it was but thought I found it at the end of the lane at the end of Highly by searching Google Maps. Just for fun I checked the County Assessors site to see if I could learn who owned it and what it was worth but none of that information seems to be available for that property. It's like a mystery spot.

----------


## biznesschic1959

> It is amazing that you happened to mention this particular property.  A while back, on a different thread, I mentioned a house I went to on a sales call that looked a lot like a castle and was in sort of a hidden spot in NE OKC.  I couldn't remember exactly where it was but thought I found it at the end of the lane at the end of Highly by searching Google Maps. Just for fun I checked the County Assessors site to see if I could learn who owned it and what it was worth but none of that information seems to be available for that property. It's like a mystery spot.


I found the current owners, and It once belonged to Robert S Kerr in the 1980's, however, Nothing else.  I  rode my bike in that area when I was a Kid, and was never able to find out.

----------


## bluedogok

Could some of you be thinking about the old Edwards house on the hill between Lincoln & Kelly and NE 50th & I-44? I know that after John Hoke shut down the Lotus dealership on 8th & Broadway he went to car brokering and moved his publishing business there for a while as well. In the 90's some people from California owned it and put a hydroponic farm greenhouse that you could see from Lincoln. It was a very nice place when Hoke had his office there.
Abandoned Oklahoma - Red Ridge

Here's couple of other links for the Townley and Bourne dairies in the area.
Abandoned Oklahoma - Townley Dairy
Abandoned Oklahoma - Bourne Dairy

----------


## RadicalModerate

The place I'm talking about is north of 56th and east of Grand past the end of Highley Drive.
(I like your link, btw.  Have visited that site a few times.)

----------


## biznesschic1959

> Could some of you be thinking about the old Edwards house on the hill between Lincoln & Kelly and NE 50th & I-44? I know that after John Hoke shut down the Lotus dealership on 8th & Broadway he went to car brokering and moved his publishing business there for a while as well. In the 90's some people from California owned it and put a hydroponic farm greenhouse that you could see from Lincoln. It was a very nice place when Hoke had his office there.
> Abandoned Oklahoma - Red Ridge
> 
> Here's couple of other links for the Townley and Bourne dairies in the area.
> Abandoned Oklahoma - Townley Dairy
> Abandoned Oklahoma - Bourne Dairy


This place address is 5701 Highley dr.  It was once part of a farm, and was built in 1937.  Love your site.

----------


## bluedogok

> This place address is 5701 Highley dr.  It was once part of a farm, and was built in 1937.  Love your site.


Not my site, just one that I knew had some of the older buildings in the area.

----------


## Pete

This is 5701 Highley, built in 1937:

----------


## Pete

There is also a Highley Park in OKC, so I suspect that property plus a lot surrounding it was owned by the Highley family.

----------


## RadicalModerate

The place I'm referring to is the one to the right of the highlighted area with the circle drive at the end of the lane.  A place, btw, that I seem to recall looks very much like the one featured in the street view.  Both of the houses may have turrets and may have been built about the same time . . . but I seem to recall that the one I was looking at--maybe 20 years ago?--had a tile roof . . . in need of repair.

----------


## Pete

The house to the east (5703 Highley Dr.) does have a similar style and was also built in 1937.

However, it's quite a bit smaller than the one at 5701:  1,700 vs. 5,700 square feet.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Maybe it was the guest house . . . or the servant's quarters.  =)
Possibly the grounds and gameskeeper's domicile?

One of the the things I find most interesting about all this is the fact that these are relics of "Rural OKC" as is the case with what used to be Oklahoma County Line BBQ (Gabriellas) and The Haunted House Restaurant.  Then there is that other old, intriguing, rock-veneered house on 63rd, a little west of The Cowboy Hall of Fame . . .

Nit-picky attention to detail: How could 5701 and 5703 be on opposite sides of Highley? Did it require a numbering varience to avoid being 5702 or 5704?  (Or did the City Limits of Oklahoma City not extend that far out back in 1937? Based on the fact that this is all within the Grand Blvd. Loop, I would guess that they did.)

----------


## Pete

Found this...  Very interesting:




> Red Rock Manor, at 5701 Highley, was built for Mr. and Mrs. Mont F. Highley who filled it with antique furniture and ancient oriental rugs.  Mrs. Highley, returning from a trip to Europe, designed the house herself and reportedly patterned the entrance after Windsor Castle in England.  Highley was a lawyer who served as mayor and city councilman in the early days of Oklahoma City and as an assistant attorney general of Oklahoma.

----------


## Pete

Much more; this was from a 1979 article preceding a decorator's show house event to be held at Red Rock Manor:




> Located at 5701 Highley Drive, the house was built in 1937-38 by Mr. and Mrs. Mont F. Highley in the style of a Norman castle.  Long known as Red Rock Manor, the house takes its name from the native stone quarried directly from the site upon which it is built.
> 
> Red Rock Manor was designed by the late Mrs. Highley with the aid of an architect.  Constructed on a cost-plus basis, the house was built by the late Charles Suttle.  It sits on land purchased jointly by Dr. John Riley and the late Mr. Highley.  They bought 40 acres of rolling, forested countryside which upon Riley's death, was divided equally between his estate and the Highleys.  Highely sold his share, the southern 20 acres and later purchased the remaining acres from the Riley estate.  Red Rock Manor sits on about five acres of that property.
> 
> Originally planned to be much larger than it is, the house is inspired by Norman castles which Mrs. Highley had seen in her travels abroad.  The Normans, who were French, invaded England in 1066 and built numerous forest of “keeps”.  This style, associated with medieval Britain, includes much stone, thick walls to support multi-storied buildings, round rather than pointed arches and, frequently, cylindrical towers.
> 
> An interesting mixture of domestic and imported workmanship, Red Rock Manor features a living room fireplace made in 1620 in Salisbury, England.  Among other imported items are many of the home's original light fixtures.  Ordered from Italian iron workers by the Waldorf Astoria Hotel in New York, they were acquired by the Highleys when the hotel decided on something more contemporary.  Another foreign-made object is the tile portrait of Our Lady of Guadalupe, made in Mexico, which is in the private chapel.
> 
> The basement of the manor house was created by dynamiting the native bedrock beneath its site.  The cavity the was faced with dressed stone.  Some of the walls are more than three feet thick and reinforced with steel.  Now shingled, the roof originally was copper – the largest private residence in the U.S. Entirely roofed with copper at the time of construction.
> ...

----------


## biznesschic1959

> Much more; this was from a 1979 article preceding a decorator's show house event to be held at Red Rock Manor:


You guys are the BEST! I have spent the better part of 40 years trying to find out about this house.  Graduated from Bishop McGuiness HS in 1977. I am now living in Virginia, and plan on visiting my mother in the spring of 2013.  Perhaps some of us can meet up at Leo's BBQ, (If it is still there), and talk about old times.  I will start a thread after the new years.  Please think about coming.  Once again, thanks.

----------


## biznesschic1959

Thanks Pete.  They were Catholics, so the may have attended the church and school that I attended, Corpus Christi, which is around 16th and Kelly.  Thanks for solving the mystery.

----------


## Pete

Thanks for such an interesting question.  I never knew this house was even there -- what an amazing property and back-story.


I'd love to find some photos.  The few in the Oklahoman archives are of very poor quality.

Hopefully now that this subject has come to light some will surface.

----------


## Pete

Some photos...  First two are current; next three are from 1938 and last one is from late 70's:

----------


## biznesschic1959

Thanks Pete.  That area is rich in history.  It was considered the country from statehood to the 1930's.  The Braniff family built their estates, as well as the Everest family, which is now the white house off of 63rd and Kelly Ave.  The elite would picnic at the spring lake pond, as well as Lincoln park, using the last stop of the OKC trolley.  I have been trying to find picture of the Braniff estate, which would have been close to the Cowboy Hall of Fame, to no avail.  I may research for a book, on the history north of the state Capitol, from Sante Fe to Bryant ave, whereas, there is little written on this area.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Apparently, Robert S. Kerr III (former Lt. Governor) owned this place for awhile . . .

----------


## Pete

Here's a photo from 1958 that shows the old Braniff Estate at the lower left.

This is looking from NW to SE and the intersection is Lincoln with what is now I-44.




And you can see the property from this 1969 aerial:

http://www.okctalk.com/okc-1969/2939...-santa-fe.html

----------


## RadicalModerate

I'll bet someone wasn't very happy with Urban Spawl Vehicular Transportation Systems . . . 
I guess even a Braniff couldn't yell NIMBY loud enough to make a difference.  =)

Here's the layout of the [former] Mystery Castle:



As a former roof framing specialist I would love to have been handed this and asked to "put a roof on it" . . .
(now I settle for Sudoku)

----------


## Pete

Here's an aerial of the Braniff Estate from 1954:

----------


## biznesschic1959

Where was the Braniff estate?  All I can find is that it was at 63rd and Grand blvd, but as I child, I never was it.  What happened to it?

----------


## Pete

> Where was the Braniff estate?  All I can find is that it was at 63rd and Grand blvd, but as I child, I never was it.  What happened to it?


See photo just above your last post and this post as well:  http://www.okctalk.com/ask-anything-...tml#post598925



This is the the property today; the old mansion was torn down and now there is a new one (north side of I-44 just north of Lincoln intersection):

----------


## Buffalo Bill

Pete,

The property shown was built in 1935, hardly new.  There used to be 2 properties, the one that exists, and one that was where the "S" curve is on the NE Expressway street.  The Lincoln interchange was moved a hundred feet or so to the west from where it was in the 1954 aerial photo.  Lincoln is at the half mile point (quarter section line) between Santa Fe and Kelley.  You can see the old 160 acre tracts in older maps.

----------


## Pete

But wasn't the main house the one that was very close to what is now I-44 & Lincoln?

And wasn't the structure that is there now several times the size of the old, smaller house -- as in it's been added to dramatically and extensively remodeled?

----------


## MustangGT

In the 1954 picture above the Braniff Mansion is barely visible on the lower left corner of the picture.  In the color version it is just north of the dip in the frontage road where the words NE Expressway St are printed.  Yes Pete the house to the east that is still there has been enlarged/remodled more than once as I recall.

In the early to mid 80's there were still remnants of the foundation and some of the building stones.  In the 1954 picture there is also a house visible to the right hand side of the frame.  It too has been gone for decades.

----------


## biznesschic1959

> In the 1954 picture above the Braniff Mansion is barely visible on the lower left corner of the picture.  In the color version it is just north of the dip in the frontage road where the words NE Expressway St are printed.  Yes Pete the house to the east that is still there has been enlarged/remodled more than once as I recall.
> 
> In the early to mid 80's there were still remnants of the foundation and some of the building stones.  In the 1954 picture there is also a house visible to the right hand side of the frame.  It too has been gone for decades.



Thanks guys.  Now another question.  Seem as if there was a mansion on around 65th and Kelly ave, that housed the OKlahoma national guard.  The building in no longer there, however, I believe the national guard barracks still remains.  If this is true, they would have been neighbors to the NE of the Everest mansion.  The neighborhood is called Ravenhood, which could have possibly been the name of the estate. Am I right, or is my old brain playing tricks on me?

----------


## Pete

This is another aerial from 1969...  The intersection is 63rd & Kelly and you can see a large house on the NE corner; currently, there is a national guard training center at that location:

----------


## MustangGT

> Thanks guys.  Now another question.  Seem as if there was a mansion on around 65th and Kelly ave, that housed the OKlahoma national guard.  The building in no longer there, however, I believe the national guard barracks still remains.  If this is true, they would have been neighbors to the NE of the Everest mansion.  The neighborhood is called Ravenhood, which could have possibly been the name of the estate. Am I right, or is my old brain playing tricks on me?


There was on old mansion at that location.  However the National Guard facility surrounded and then swallowed it up several years ago.  It is long gone.

----------


## Tritone

Neat info from some knowledgable folks.  Let's get back to the house Radical Moderate mentions in post #16.  I wondered about it as a kid and this whole thread about the Highley place got me thinkng about it again.  Anyone have any info about it?

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Neat info from some knowledgable folks.  Let's get back to the house Radical Moderate mentions in post #16.  I wondered about it as a kid and this whole thread about the Highley place got me thinkng about it again.  Anyone have any info about it?


Turns out that the vaguely remembered stucture referred to in Post #16 and that I actually saw at one point a long time ago was the former "stables across the ravine" referred to in Posts >#16.  =)

Still . . . I wonder about the sort of man who--although NEVER MAYOR OF OKC--managed to scrape together enough money into a pile big enough to build that magnificent structure (in the Depression/DustBowl days).  The only thing I've been able to dredge up is that he was a lawyer, was co-author of a book of "forms on how to plead in court in Oklahoma", and had a bunch of kids some of whom apparently prosperty outside of the former I.T. =)

----------


## UncleCyrus

> Perhaps some of us can meet up at Leo's BBQ, (If it is still there), and talk about old times.


Well, I'm not really an old-timer, but I would love to sit in on this conversation.  I live in NE OKC and have always been interested in the unique history of many of these neighborhoods.

----------


## biznesschic1959

> Turns out that the vaguely remembered stucture referred to in Post #16 and that I actually saw at one point a long time ago was the former "stables across the ravine" referred to in Posts >#16.  =)
> 
> Still . . . I wonder about the sort of man who--although NEVER MAYOR OF OKC--managed to scrape together enough money into a pile big enough to build that magnificent structure (in the Depression/DustBowl days).  The only thing I've been able to dredge up is that he was a lawyer, was co-author of a book of "forms on how to plead in court in Oklahoma", and had a bunch of kids some of whom apparently prosperty outside of the former I.T. =)


That side of town was the country in the 20's and 30's.  These rich people had town houses downtown for business, while they spent weekends at their country estates.  NE Oklahoma city was rich with dairy farms and land.  I would like to write a book.

----------


## biznesschic1959

I will visit in the spring.  Will try to get those who are responsible for this site to join in.

----------


## biznesschic1959

That area was a stopping place along route 66, along with the Katy trail railroad, and deep fork creek, so it made sense that it would be a dairy farm haven.  Land in the "country" would have been cheaper than building closer to downtown Oklahoma City, in Heritage Hills. Also, I am finding that immigrant Catholics founded that area, along with Forest Park.  They would have attended Corpus Christi church, on 16th and Kelley.

----------


## Pete

> That side of town was the country in the 20's and 30's.  These rich people had town houses downtown for business, while they spent weekends at their country estates.  NE Oklahoma city was rich with dairy farms and land.  I would like to write a book.


That would be an awesome project.

If you proceed, please keep us posted.  Lots of people here could help with your research.

----------


## RadicalModerate

A few years ago, I ran into a fellow and his wife who said that they were remodeling and restoring a house that they "discovered" on north Kelley, between Britton Road and Hefner.  They said it was a massive mansion that was hidden and overgrown with trees, bushes, weeds and so forth to the point where you could barely see it from the road although it was set back only a relatively short distance from the pavement.  I was intrigued and at some point took a little detour down Kelley to see what they were talking about.

I was impressed.

The recent discussion of the Mont F. Highley Castle in the Wildewood area, at the end of the street bearing his name, prompted me to try to find out something about this re-discovered treasure on Kelley.  From the Assessor's  website I was able to learn that the house is over 5,500 square feet and was built in 1918!  Imagine a residence of that size being constructed that far out in the country at that early a date in our state's history.  I might note here that It is very possible that it didn't start out that big but may have been added onto several times over the years.

In any case, the available records for 9915 N. Kelley Ave. show that the primary owner of the place was a Bertrand Ray Worsham who seems to have been a highly regarded, local, MD (psychiatrist) and Naval Reserve officer who seems to have practiced his medical profession at that address.  I am sure that he and his family had nothing to do with the orginal construction of the residence as they didn't move to Oklahoma until the 1930's.

I mentioned that this address was far out in the country in 1918 but it would have been a short ride or drive to the town of Britton so perhaps my perspective is a bit skewed.  In addition to that, this particular stretch of Kelley Ave. was apparently part of the original path of Route 66. 

I guess my question here is: Who originally built this place?  My limited researching abilities and resources--rather than laziness--are the reasons I ask that question.

Btw: Here is the basic footprint of the 2-story, "Georgian?", structure.

----------


## biznesschic1959

> A few years ago, I ran into a fellow and his wife who said that they were remodeling and restoring a house that they "discovered" on north Kelley, between Britton Road and Hefner.  They said it was a massive mansion that was hidden and overgrown with trees, bushes, weeds and so forth to the point where you could barely see it from the road although it was set back only a relatively short distance from the pavement.  I was intrigued and at some point took a little detour down Kelley to see what they were talking about.
> 
> I was impressed.
> 
> The recent discussion of the Mont F. Highley Castle in the Wildewood area, at the end of the street bearing his name, prompted me to try to find out something about this re-discovered treasure on Kelley.  From the Assessor's  website I was able to learn that the house is over 5,500 square feet and was built in 1918!  Imagine a residence of that size being constructed that far out in the country at that early a date in our state's history.  I might note here that It is very possible that it didn't start out that big but may have been added onto several times over the years.
> 
> In any case, the available records for 9915 N. Kelley Ave. show that the primary owner of the place was a Bertrand Ray Worsham who seems to have been a highly regarded, local, MD (psychiatrist) and Naval Reserve officer who seems to have practiced his medical profession at that address.  I am sure that he and his family had nothing to do with the orginal construction of the residence as they didn't move to Oklahoma until the 1930's.
> 
> I mentioned that this address was far out in the country in 1918 but it would have been a short ride or drive to the town of Britton so perhaps my perspective is a bit skewed.  In addition to that, this particular stretch of Kelley Ave. was apparently part of the original path of Route 66. 
> ...


Passed that house many times on the way to Central State University--(I know) I am old.  That area was all farm land, even a couple of blocks from the university.  I would be interested to know if there are any creeks or ponds in the area, as it would have been difficult to farm in 1918 without a water supply.  I will try to use my resources to find more info.

----------


## biznesschic1959

> Passed that house many times on the way to Central State University--(I know) I am old.  That area was all farm land, even a couple of blocks from the university.  I would be interested to know if there are any creeks or ponds in the area, as it would have been difficult to farm in 1918 without a water supply.  I will try to use my resources to find more info.


There is a plaque outside on the columns that says "White Rose Hall".  An area view looks like it is indeed old farm land, or perhaps an old Inn of some sort.

----------


## oliver_delaney

This was the home of the President for Midwest Christian College when the college existed (It is now the National Guard).  It was a magnificant home in the 1930/40 with a large basement fully handpainted by an Indian depecting the opening of these lands. The homw was extensively modernized in the 1980/90

----------


## biznesschic1959

> This was the home of the President for Midwest Christian College when the college existed (It is now the National Guard).  It was a magnificant home in the 1930/40 with a large basement fully handpainted by an Indian depecting the opening of these lands. The homw was extensively modernized in the 1980/90


I believe you have answered 2 questions.  I remember a large house on 63rd& Kelly (National guard)  Was it once a college?  It would make sense that the home approx 3 miles away, would be the home of the president.  Where can I find the old pictures of both properties?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Midwest Christian college did, indeed, used to be located on the property comprising the NE Corner of Kelley and 63rd prior to its closing/consoladating with the primary location in Joplin, MO.  I have to surmise that "the home referred to by Mr. Delany is the one visible in the aerial photograph of that intersection rather than the one further north between Britton and Kelley. In addition to that, tax records show clearly that Bertram Ray Worsham (the psychiatrist) was living and working out of the location at 9915 N. Kelley prior to his passing (and the two most recent sales of the property).  P.S. Googling "White Rose Hall" mostly comes back with stories about "The White Witch of Rose Hall" in Jamaica!  The strange thing is, the architectural styles of the two dwellings are eerily similar!  =)

(Love this sort of stuff . . . Thanks, again, for starting the thread!)

----------


## RadicalModerate

I just received a private message from someone connected with the Worsham family who for some reason is experiencing some difficulty posting on the forum.  (I remember that when I first began contributing, I had a similar problem but it ironed itself out.)  In any case, it turns out that most of my "imaginary extrapolations" regarding the fascinating property on N. Kelley--based, in part, upon some Googling and a visit to the County Assessor's Website are far from accurate. The house was remodeled into a mansion in about 1966.  Before that it was apparently just a farmhouse on an old farmstead.  This would have been the building constructed in 1918.  The White Rose Hall plaque next to the gate refers to a White Rose Hall that is in England and which provided the inspiration for the remodeling project in the mid-'60s.

I want to say that I appreciate the fact that this person took the time to set the record straight and to suggest that he or she might want to PM Pete to figure out what the cause of the posting problem might be.

p.s. Trivia: The search function in here actually does work fairly well.  After a couple of fruitless attempts to locate this link, referred to in the PM I received, I simply entered 9915 in the search box and it went almost straight to this relatively ancient thread. =)

----------


## Mike15928

> This place address is 5701 Highley dr.  It was once part of a farm, and was built in 1937.  Love your site.


Hi! I stumbled upon this thread when I was trying to Google Red Rock Manor. I grew up there from 1976-1981. My parents owned the house from the early 70's to around 81 when we moved. I loved that house. My brother has more memories of it, I was only 5 when we moved out. It had a ton of hiding places and secret panels that had to be opened with a wire hanger and even a secret tunnel that went out from the basement to a pond in the backyard. My aunt and uncle lived in the carriage house that was located across the creek from us. (down the hill) My dad had it converted into a house so they could live there. She lived there up until the early 2000's when she sold it. By that time I was married and really wished my wife and I had purchased it. It was auctioned off for a really low price. I believe that when my parents sold the house it was sold to the Lt. Gov of Oklahoma. I'd love to answer any questions you might have. I remember quite a bit about the house. Because my aunt lived there for so long after us, she has gotten to know all the owners over the years. About 10 years ago, she arranged with the new owners to allow my family to tour the house. Not much has changed. In fact, the new owners new about some of the secret hidden places but my dad helped to show them a few that they didn't know about. At the time we lived there, it even had an elevator in it. I believe it still did. Anyways, I'm happy to answer any questions anyone may have about RRM. Although, there was some pretty good information in this thread about the house.

----------


## Tritone

Let me be the first to say I'm just a bit envious of someone who lived in a house with secret passages and a tunnel.  I daresay most folks would feel the same way whether they'd admit it or not.

----------


## OkieDave

We own the 6.5 acres and smaller house, which was called the lodge or carriage house, we are friends with the owners of the large house - Red Rock Manor on 5 acres.

----------


## Swalell1960

> We own the 6.5 acres and smaller house, which was called the lodge or carriage house, we are friends with the owners of the large house - Red Rock Manor on 5 acres.


Hello old thread! I may be mistaken about the property, but there was an estate type property that I frequented as a youth over a few years in ~1972 as a friend of the Owens family, medical doc, iifc. Had a Model T. Grand place. Lovely view overseeing the OG Lincoln flyovers. Peacocks. Great driveway too.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Hello old thread! I may be mistaken about the property, but there was an estate type property that I frequented as a youth over a few years in ~1972 as a friend of the Owens family, medical doc, iifc. Had a Model T. Grand place. Lovely view overseeing the OG Lincoln flyovers. Peacocks. Great driveway too.


I spent many days at that house. I wish l had appreciated it as much then as l would now.  Dr. Owens was a Dermatoligist and his. Wife owned a western art gallery.  I think the house was torn down which is a crime.

----------


## Swalell1960

Yep, dermatologist. I went to school with his son at Millwood.

But was that the house the OP had in mind, I wonder.

----------


## mugofbeer

It made me wonder, too.

----------


## GirlBehindTheCamera

was there a structure to the East of the house in this picture?  you can see the white roof of something.  There is a pool there.  Was it part of the estate or was it public?  It's in terrible shape now.

----------

